# How to find a cheap house for rent?



## Mr. Christopher (Dec 27, 2017)

Online housing searches cater to expats (higher prices). 
How to find houses rented for $300-400/month?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Christopher said:


> Online housing searches cater to expats (higher prices).
> How to find houses rented for $300-400/month?


One tried-and-true method is to walk around the neighborhoods you are interested in moving to and looking for "Se renta" signs.


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

Try Craigslist and Facebook pages for the area you are looking in. Craigslist is pretty big here in Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rmajijic said:


> Try Craigslist and Facebook pages for the area you are looking in. Craigslist is pretty big here in Mexico


Actually, Craigslist is not so big in Mexico. I would suggest segundamano and vivanuncios.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

https://inmuebles.mercadolibre.com.mx/casas/houses You'll have to tweak the site some to see what you are looking for.

What area?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> One tried-and-true method is to walk around the neighborhoods you are interested in moving to and looking for "Se renta" signs.


Definitely one of the most common ways to find a place. You can try your luck at vivaanuncios.com and segundamano.mx


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> One tried-and-true method is to walk around the neighborhoods you are interested in moving to and looking for "Se renta" signs.


I'm about to move into my 6th house here in GDL. Never have I found a house by looking for se renta signs. Like they say about cucarachas ... for every one you see there are 200 more. If you're not fluent you're lost. Ask in ma and pa business', where people frequent. I am now paying 2000 per month, but it's small but VERY QUIET. 

My MO is to go there at night before you rent. Make a little noise. If it begins to sound like a dog pound I nix it. And main streets have those awful salesmen with megaphones. If you live on a bus line your windows will rattle from the years of abuse.

Real estate agents and adds (by the way segundamano might be good for rentals) can be trout fishing looking for the stupid one.


----------

